# love you block



## Firebreather (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok I am in need of the pattern or design on the 2 inch block that has LOVE on one side and YOU on the other that you cut with a scroll saw. I know I have seen it several times on here and youtube. I just cant seem to find the pattern. Please a fellow wood worker. I want to make a few for my wife and 2 daughters for Valentines day.


----------



## me5269 (Jun 19, 2012)

steve good has one on his site, http://stevedgo.ipower.com/cat/?page_id=158


----------

